# LED corn cob vs MH HID



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Can someone please explain how an LED corn cob can replace a metal halide especially in a parking lot light 15' high. I recently seen this done and lighting supplier says they are equivalent but Im not convinced. Im getting 1 foot candle on the floor and it looks terrible. But these LED corn cobs say equivalent to 250 metal halide on the box but the lumens on a metal halide are double of the LED cob.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Also Led's light is put out in 180° rather than 360° which helps the light get further to the source. Here is a goo read
> 
> https://insights.regencylighting.co...andles-not-just-lumens-to-increase-brightness


Duplicate thread, original in General discussion area


----------

